# New Water Boat - Curlew Tunnel, running in 1"?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bologna


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Depends on what you consider running? I would slide across mud to get to water on the other side in my Majek Redfish Line. Hard sand no way though. I am sure it will run all day in what the Hull drafts on plane, but there isn’t any room for error. I seriously doubt it’s on plane draft is 1”. They will run shallower than their stopped draft which can be interesting.....


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

That boat will not run in 1" of water. Wow I didn't know they were so damn proud of those things. 62 large and wait a year for delivery? Ouch. 
Not sure why they put a poling platform on those boats.


----------



## scout177 (Sep 28, 2014)

Commtrd - It appears most of the smart Texans are buying Florida made skiffs in large #'s recently. Though, those New Water boats seem to be an anomaly among Texas skiff mfr's - very well finished. Most of those Texas made boats are splatter finished, huge elevated platforms, egregious amounts of pipework, and don't pole well, etc


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

If you read it on the internet it must be true. That’s impressive


----------



## tdlredbud (Jan 13, 2016)

If your running at full speed that boat will run/slide across an area 1 inch deep. It will run all day in 3-4 hard or soft bottom. It will pole decently. 

New water has a fit and finish 2nd to none. They are as nice as a chittum or hells bay. 

Recently quite a few pro /guides have moved from a NW Stilt to the chittum Laguna. Must be something to that I just haven’t figured it out yet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

scout177 said:


> True, I guess I forgot running in an 1" of water over that soft Texas muddy muck bottom is possible whereas most of the stiffer sandy bottoms in Florida you couldn't do that.


That’s hilarious...no mud in Florida and no endless sand flats here in Texas that run 50-60 miles either...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

scout177 said:


> Commtrd - It appears most of the smart Texans are buying Florida made skiffs in large #'s recently. Though, those New Water boats seem to be an anomaly among Texas skiff mfr's - very well finished. Most of those Texas made boats are splatter finished, huge elevated platforms, egregious amounts of pipework, and don't pole well, etc


What’s your deal with the generalizations pretty much bashing Texas on this thread? Keep that shit on Facebook.


----------



## scout177 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry Smack, meant no offense. I grew up Texas and have great respect for the State and folk there.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I will say I’ve fished with two guides and felt the Curlew could easily get up clean on 6-7”. As to running depth, less than 1” has to be bogus. That boat was #2 on my list but they aren’t supposed to pole that well at 102” wide. Like a giant skim board....


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Well partially true that. I bot a Shallowsport once and the day I picked it up brand new in Seabrook the deck would crunch softly under foot as it was walked on. Why I accepted delivery still not sure. Got rid of it 3 months later. With the exception of New Water it is my opinion that TX made boats generally are not as well constructed as are the higher end skiff builders in FL. Now feelings might get hurt so I can apologize up front. BUT having bot quite a few boats over the last 40 years I can honestly say not a one of them could hold a candle to my Hells Bay. Never purchased a New Water though someday I would like to get an Ibis, they are beautiful boats. 

Look at a lot of TX made boats closely and will find shoddy hatches, splatter coat on decks that morph into rolled gunnels, heavy use of mat, questionable construction methodology, etc. And that's OK as peeps buy that stuff and they dont sell it cheap either. 

It's just a different environment in TX. I think more guys are starting to catch on and really look into skiffs nowadays whereas before it would be rare to see a true Florida style skiff in TX.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

so tdl redbud has it right. I have run new water boats for about 15 years. I started with curlew and still have an ibis and a stilt. you guys that have never fished in a boat but rag on it are senseless. i will say all his boats will run in 3 to 4 inches for miles and get up skinnier than anything on the market. 1 inch only to jump a bar. Tim is a fabulous marine engineer. I also am one of those guys that has gone to a chittum laguna. I did it because it poles better skinnier and quieter with more weight than the stilt but it is by only a small but noticeable bit. Runs skinny like them. The rest is yet to be determined. fit and finish is awesome on both. i am likely keeping the stilt but selling the ibis. it is great drift fishing boat and wading boat, decent poling but too heavy.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

New Water has just come out with its Willet model too, which is a glades skiff type of boat. True poling skiff, tiller drive. The Curlew is a very popular boat in Texas, but still mostly used by drift and wade fisherman rather than as a poling skiff.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

NewWater was high on my list when I first started looking. The engineering behind them is excellent and, in my opinion, unique to the Texas builders' market. I think Tim knows his customers' needs and meets/exceeds them. Whether you could cross a long distance of 1" deep water over mud, sand, or I-10 in Houston doesn't really matter. But they're fine boats, no doubt.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Bruce J said:


> New Water has just come out with its Willet model too, which is a glades skiff type of boat. True poling skiff, tiller drive.


Why didn't somebody tell me about this?!

*SPECIFICATIONS*
L.O.A 18’-3"
Beam 62”
Fuel Capacity (portable) 9 gal.
Maximum HP 30
Cockpit 38 sq ft
Weight Approx (complete boat less engine) 240 lbs
Hull Draft (with engine and fuel) 2.5”


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

240lbs.. Wow.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

She's a beauty. I haven't run a tiller boat since I was a kid, but that would be tempting!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

I like everything I see on the Willet except that small and precariously tall poling tower. Have really enjoyed the lower towers on a couple early Whiprays (32” and 24”) I’ve fished lately. Also the Chittum Laguna Madre tower with step up on the 50 Tohatsu set up is very comfortable.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Interested in the construction layups, 240#, with a 25 2 stroke it should scream


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Supposed to be pure carbon fiber layup. How does CF wear and handle torsional loads over time? Shear resistance? Puncture resistance? All valid questions to ask as for sure the boat will be expensive. Sure is pretty though. Great to see a TX builder stepping up to the plate. Wish there were more builders like that here.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> Why didn't somebody tell me about this?!
> 
> *SPECIFICATIONS*
> L.O.A 18’-3"
> ...


Better start saving your money!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

2.5” draft even without a motor would be hard to believe. I need to see this.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 2.5” draft even without a motor would be hard to believe. I need to see this.


At 240 pounds, it would only have to displace 29 gallons (3.84 cubic feet) of water. That’s not much.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> At 240 pounds, it would only have to displace 29 gallons (3.84 cubic feet) of water. That’s not much.


 I guess not


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 2.5” draft even without a motor would be hard to believe. I need to see this.


It would not be 2.5" with us on it-


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

These draft numbers are stupid. I've run in completely flat bottom jon boats with jet drives with 18x60 and 72 inch beams and they don't do this for any extended period of time. You can skim shallow flats for very short periods of time maybe. I'm calling BS on any 3 inch draft at rest too. Maybe without a motor or any gear but what's the point in that? Do you run your boat without you in it? No. Once you put yourself, some rods, a cooler bag, and some tackle in there, that's the number you really need to know and I can guarantee you it's going to be more than 3 inches regardless of what boat you're in.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

The other side of draft numbers that are close to dry land is: how functional is a boat in ALL operating conditions that could be encountered any day on the water? In S TX the wind is almost always blowing and a lot of days it is just howling. That means at least some chop to days that will bust kidneys and knees. I went on a trip last weekend on a 2001 Waterman with 30 up Tohatsu. Very light boat. Shallow draft no doubt. Also beat the crap out of you running a stiff chop, same chop I can put the bow down on my Professional and it's like butter. So is it ok to give up a couple inches of draft for the ability to handle much more diverse conditions day in and day out? 

I think so. YMMV as usual...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

jimsmicro said:


> I'm calling BS on any 3 inch draft at rest too. Maybe without a motor or any gear but what's the point in that?


I think you'd be surprised. Buoyancy is pretty easy physics, but the complicated part is modeling the geometry of the hull. We can simplify that by assuming an AVERAGE width at the water line and a relatively flat bottom for the majority of the submerged areas of the hull.

Assuming also -
Hull @ 240lbs
Motor @ 150lbs (etec 30 tiller)
6 gallons of gas plus tank @ 47.2lbs
2 anglers total @ 360lbs
Gear @ 40lbs

For a healthy total of 837.2lbs...

It's an 18' hull, but you're probably relying on approx 15' for buoyancy. 60" beam, so we might assume an average wet width of 30". I think this is conservative, however it's a tunnel hull so there are a couple of gallons of displacement there you have to account for.

You're floating in 4.3 inches.

Lighten the load by reducing gear, using the 117lb tohatsu that @sjrobin mentioned, and put a pair of skinny anglers on the skiff. You're at 675 pounds and you're floating in 3.45 inches.

If this thing has an efficient tunnel like the rest of Tim's designs, think about what you might be able to run in...

My '02 Whipray was a tender. They were designed to be less than 1,000lbs rigged & fueled. You'd have to add people & gear to that so you start to see why a Whipray 17.8 drafts so much more than this Willet. I wholeheartedly agree with @commtrd on the give & take for a few inches of draft.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I saw the willet at the Houston fishing show. I hated the lack of a back deck. And Im not a fan of thru bulkhead storage. I'll post a pic of my skiff this afternoon. The pic was taken this past weekend. Skiff is a Caimen LITE. 40HP, 14 gallons of fuel, 1 yeti (no beers yet), TM and 12V battery for TM and all fishing gear in 3"-4"


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

1E7AA377-7B40-4A31-8868-343E10403398




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Mar 16, 2018








only thing missing is two idiots at 180lbs and beer. cant forget the beer weight


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

My cousin bought one of the first Curlews Tim built. Amazing shallow water performer, but 1" is surely a stretch. As has previously been mentioned, the fit and finish is on par with anything coming out of Florida, and Tim is the nicest guy you could ever hope to meet. My experience with the Curlew was that you didn't so much pole it as you used the pole to control a down wind drift. Trying to go up wind with one was like trying to pole a massive sheet of plywood.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Maybe it will run in 1". Skimboards have a similar weight to surface area, go slower and run in nothing. The problem isn't running in 1", it's stopping. If stopped in 1", you'd better hope the tide is coming in strong.

I'd be more concerned with how much water is required to get out of the hole. Running for miles in 6" of water isn't a great idea if you need 18" to get out of the hole.


----------



## bowersmw (Mar 3, 2011)

not2shabby said:


> I think you'd be surprised. Buoyancy is pretty easy physics, but the complicated part is modeling the geometry of the hull. We can simplify that by assuming an AVERAGE width at the water line and a relatively flat bottom for the majority of the submerged areas of the hull.
> 
> Assuming also -
> Hull @ 240lbs
> ...


That gives at rest draft. Once the boat starts moving it gets more complicated. Get the boat on plane and the draft drops significantly. Put that boat on plane in shallow water where ground effects show up and the draft drops even more. As an engineer 1" means anything less than 1.5". So could a boat that floats in 3.47" plane in 1.49"? Probably not but it might not be that far off..


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The problem with running in 1" is that no matter how big the tunnel or high and setback the jack plate, there's just no way to get enough water to the prop to develop the thrust to stay on plane. The 1" skimboard effect may come into play on a sandy bar with a light hull and a jacked up motor, but no boat is going to skim over a limestone rock.

If you really want to run shallow, get one of these:


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Well OK but there is already a big problem in TX with morons who burn shallow flats and ruin the fishing in prime areas running hooked up in scant inches of water and basically being totally disrespectful of those who are attempting to pole (or wade) and actually fish. Last weekend we were poling along in about 8" of water on a nice shoreline holding a few reds when guess what? A damned shallowsport runs full tilt right into the area about 75' further up the bank and shuts down to nose into the bank, throw out 4 lines with bait on the bottom and then looks over at us as if to say "F*** you" sorry not so much...

So yeah this whole draft thing is really getting away from the reality that is the resource is being abused by these idiots who believe it is necessary to run in 3" of water all the time. Flame suit on...


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Has there been any discussion on the organization Chuck Naiser spearheaded in Rockport called “Flatsworthy”? Basically a group aimed to get all users of the shallow water and discuss how respective groups impact others. Aim to try to improve use of the sporting resource. 

It sounds idealistic. Any comments from the Rockport crew?


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> Maybe it will run in 1". Skimboards have a similar weight to surface area, go slower and run in nothing. The problem isn't running in 1", it's stopping. If stopped in 1", you'd better hope the tide is coming in strong.
> 
> I'd be more concerned with how much water is required to get out of the hole. Running for miles in 6" of water isn't a great idea if you need 18" to get out of the hole.


The boat gets up super-shallow in a spin. 

I don't think there's any questioning the boat's shallow water Bona Fides, it's just not really a poling skiff.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Stevie said:


> Has there been any discussion on the organization Chuck Naiser spearheaded in Rockport called “Flatsworthy”? Basically a group aimed to get all users of the shallow water and discuss how respective groups impact others. Aim to try to improve use of the sporting resource.
> 
> It sounds idealistic. Any comments from the Rockport crew?


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

They are a young organization but growing quickly. They has some good backing and have a good idea. Will it work around here....not sure. There are a lot of people that don’t like the idea. Airboats or nothing...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Stevie said:


> Has there been any discussion on the organization Chuck Naiser spearheaded in Rockport called “Flatsworthy”? Basically a group aimed to get all users of the shallow water and discuss how respective groups impact others. Aim to try to improve use of the sporting resource.
> 
> It sounds idealistic. Any comments from the Rockport crew?


http://www.caller.com/story/sports/...e-acts-prohibit-traditional-access/595085001/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> They are a young organization but growing quickly. They has some good backing and have a good idea. Will it work around here....not sure. There are a lot of people that don’t like the idea. Airboats or nothing...


Short of shutting down a lot of fishing areas and making even more regulations nothing will help idiots and asshats that either know they are doing something wrong and don’t care or don’t know what they are doing wrong and people are too scared to confront them and show them what they need to avoid doing on the water. The regulations we have already don’t even get enforced, you think a few more would do anything? 
Look at the public roadways...people can’t drive a vehicle and we think these people are going to get in a boat and do any better? I think we need to pass a test to get a boating license just like a driver’s license. Why not???


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Short of shutting down a lot of fishing areas and making even more regulations nothing will help idiots and asshats that either know they are doing something wrong and don’t care or don’t know what they are doing wrong and people are too scared to confront them and show them what they need to avoid doing on the water. The regulations we have already don’t even get enforced, you think a few more would do anything?
> Look at the public roadways...people can’t drive a vehicle and we think these people are going to get in a boat and do any better? I think we need to pass a test to get a boating license just like a driver’s license. Why not???


In this area there has been issues with airboats not staying in the water. We all knew The refuge was going to put their foot down. Chuck and David both were trying to cooperate and work together for the good of everyone. Unfortunately a lot of people didn’t see things that way. The feds shut it down and that is that. Rick said that the feds were breaking Texas laws but fed law trumps state laws, especially on their land. We worked that out in 1865. Also they have recent precedent.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> In this area there has been issues with airboats not staying in the water. We all knew The refuge was going to put their foot down. Chuck and David both were trying to cooperate and work together for the good of everyone. Unfortunately a lot of people didn’t see things that way. The feds shut it down and that is that. Rick said that the feds were breaking Texas laws but fed law trumps state laws, especially on their land. We worked that out in 1865. Also they have recent precedent.


I know all about it man. I had an airboat almost land on top of me while I was wading some back lake creek drains over by CB/VS and he was driving over land and didn’t know I was there. These idiots have to stop, they think they own that whole area. I have had probably 12 trips where an airboat has either burned our wade, burned a shoreline we were poling or totally ruined all the back lakes for miles by running all over the area like a bunch of idiots. It’s very aggravating.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Short of shutting down a lot of fishing areas and making even more regulations nothing will help idiots and asshats that either know they are doing something wrong and don’t care or don’t know what they are doing wrong and people are too scared to confront them and show them what they need to avoid doing on the water. The regulations we have already don’t even get enforced, you think a few more would do anything?
> Look at the public roadways...people can’t drive a vehicle and we think these people are going to get in a boat and do any better? I think we need to pass a test to get a boating license just like a driver’s license. Why not???


Also, the state cannot impose laws that trump fed (coast guard) laws if the waterway connects to waters outside the line of demarcation. Landlocked lakes they can do what they want.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I know all about it man. I had an airboat almost land on top of me while I was wading some back lake creek drains over by CB/VS and he was driving over land and didn’t know I was there. These idiots have to stop, they think they own that whole area. I have had probably 12 trips where an airboat has either burned our wade, burned a shoreline we were poling or totally ruined all the back lakes for miles by running all over the area like a bunch of idiots. It’s very aggravating.


Yep


----------



## free88 (Apr 18, 2017)

commtrd said:


> The other side of draft numbers that are close to dry land is: how functional is a boat in ALL operating conditions that could be encountered any day on the water? In S TX the wind is almost always blowing and a lot of days it is just howling. That means at least some chop to days that will bust kidneys and knees. I went on a trip last weekend on a 2001 Waterman with 30 up Tohatsu. Very light boat. Shallow draft no doubt. Also beat the crap out of you running a stiff chop, same chop I can put the bow down on my Professional and it's like butter. So is it ok to give up a couple inches of draft for the ability to handle much more diverse conditions day in and day out?
> 
> I think so. YMMV as usual...


A properly set up boat has to be able to handle a reasonable range of conditions, loads, etc., and it has to be able to maintain complete turning control, not risk overheating the outboard, achieve a reasonable speed, achieve a reasonable economy, etc. Sacrificing all or most of that just to be able to be on plane in (the perception of) an inch of water is about the stupidest thing you can do to a boat.


----------



## Yamadog (Oct 19, 2015)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> Yep


I had two of those Rockport airboat “guides” burn me while poling down a shorline last summer. They burned an entire shoreline for probably 10 miles just to park on a drop off and let Rockport tourist soak shrimp on the bottom. They could used a deep v bay hull to fish where they wanted to fish.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

A few years back I was fishing in Allyn's Bight catching trout and a boat ran not more than 30 feet away which of course shut everything down. I was so pissed I just got on plane and did a tight circle around that boat at full throttle. That was not the right thing to do but it gets frustrating dealing with these morons every trip. I guess it's just the "entitlement" mentality that a lot of peeps just do whatever they want and screw everyone else. And guides can be some of the worst offenders. Not uncommon for guides to run two half-day charters and get limits for each person on the boat so multiply that out for say 50 guides per day at average 4 clients per charter and how much damage is that doing to the fishery? One would think guides would be trying to take the lead on teaching to catch-photo-release. Sadly that is not the case. 
Anyway it takes the right mindset to just let all this stuff go and not get all wound up over it. There is enough "rat in a cage" crap to deal with every day with work, traffic, etc to let morons on the water ruin it.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Well I can promise I am not one to run two trips in one day!! No way would I do that! One is enough for me. Having said that if two different groups go out in their own boat and limit out is that a bad thing? If the laws say they can then I say it’s not. Even with all the boats out there, the pressure on the fish population is way less than back in the Gill net days. The sheer amount of boats on the water hurts more than anything. After Harvey fishing was stupid good with big schools all over the place. There were not boats running them over constantly.


----------



## free88 (Apr 18, 2017)

The guides are putting a ton of pressure on the fishery in Fort Myers. Down here it seems sometimes like every other guy with a boat is a guide. And then there is also a large population of retired folks that can really pick and choose their days on the water where fishing is most optimal. The rest of us don't catch much.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

Cant stand airboats, obnoxious should be chopped up for scrap


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

@UnitedFly , can you make us a burning airboat sticker to go with the burning jet ski one you made?


----------



## scout177 (Sep 28, 2014)

Seems airboats in FL are a big deal in freshwater areas but not used in bays as much as in TX. 

Hell, even Flip, the HB spokesman, is all about them. I think he spends more time on the airboat than a skiff...must be something cool about airboats. Personally don't understand the attraction.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

jhreels said:


> @UnitedFly , can you make us a burning airboat sticker to go with the burning jet ski one you made?


I think a sticker should be made geared a bit more towards the operators being stupid, than the airboat itself. I don't think they're that bad when they're utilized in places they belong.


----------



## Daniel Castillo jr (Aug 27, 2018)

Bossman boats!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2018)

After reading this whole thread I gotta say it... if anyone truly believes they have a boat that will run in 1” of water, I got the place! Just let me get my little skiff finished and if you can follow me without a jet I’ll cover dinner and fuel!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Daniel Castillo jr said:


> Bossman boats!


What about them? If you’re implying a Bossman can run in 1” I have to say LOLZ...


----------



## Daniel Castillo jr (Aug 27, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What about them? If you’re implying a Bossman can run in 1” I have to say LOLZ...


I know i was joking lol...


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

7 month old thread brought back to life


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tailchaser16 said:


> 7 month old thread brought back to life


Nothing wrong with that. I’m about to revive the HB vs Chittum thread for old times sake...


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I’m about to revive the HB vs Chittum thread for old times sake...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I’m about to revive the HB vs Chittum thread for old times sake...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I’m about to revive the HB vs Chittum thread for old times sake...


You won’t!


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Ya know, I've been burned by more idiots in airboats than I have other types of boats, but it's about the operator, not the boat. One thing that gets me going is all these hero videos of people in boats running blind in narrow, winding canals at speeds that barely allow them to stay out of the grass or the mangroves. Besides being illegal, it's incredibly stupid. I've seen them in bass boats, bay boats, flats boats, runabouts, PWC, and others. One of those was posted on a bass forum. There was a headon collision in a bend (all nicely captured in the video), and the keyboard commandos were all arguing about which boat was at fault. Nobody seemed to get that both operators were incredibly stupid, and both operators were at fault. Neither boat could help the fact that they had morons for owners.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

An afterthought to the above post: I think the Go Pro has done more to expose mankind's stupidity than any other invention. I think that the people with the least sense often own the most cameras.........


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2018)

hipshot said:


> An afterthought to the above post: I think the Go Pro has done more to expose mankind's stupidity than any other invention. I think that the people with the least sense often own the most cameras.........


I bet a go pro mounted on a Chittum running a blind creek in sub 1” water levels would make an awesome video!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Rubes only boat that'll run in 1 inch of water is called an air boat.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm not sure my canoe will run in 1" of water....


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> Maybe it will run in 1". Skimboards have a similar weight to surface area, go slower and run in nothing. The problem isn't running in 1", it's stopping. If stopped in 1", you'd better hope the tide is coming in strong.
> 
> I'd be more concerned with how much water is required to get out of the hole. Running for miles in 6" of water isn't a great idea if you need 18" to get out of the hole.


LOL running in 3" of water can get one in plenty trouble as it is. Being able to run shallower than boat will draft is a capability that must be respected with constant due diligence; waiting for tide to come in to float your boat is not a lot of fun. I think @sjrobin might be on to something saying a tunnel not really necessary in TX. Everything is relative...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m not getting rid of my tunnel and not listening to any more people saying they aren’t needed here. People are lying through their teeth when they make these claims about how skinny their non tunnel runs and hole shots. 
When I want to get to some of my areas I need to run in 3-4” for a little ways sometimes to get to the back and you aren’t doing that with a non tunnel because there isn’t a non tunnel that can do that and you can’t pole a 7-8” boat in 3-4”, I have tried. 
The average joe that wants to stay in the channels might not need a tunnel but the first thing they do is see another guy like me running back into creeks and they try it and chop grass and tear up their motor. Sjrobin is entitled to his opinion as am I. I don’t agree and I don’t think a Chittum is any exception.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Of course the ability to use a non-tunnel hull would be dependent on the area one is running the boat. For instance, upper TX coast, most of Florida, etc can definitely get away with that. Go to deep south TX in the LLM, a non-tunnel will severely restrict from some of the [much] better fishing areas just due to miles of extremely shallow grass flats. About the only boats that would be able to run with a Chittum tunnel will be an airboat or Mac's boat LOL. Maybe a Curlew or Stilt, but those have their own set of issues. 

Since I fish almost exclusively LLM, I need a tunnel. Just to clarify. However it was pretty amazing what the Chittum non-tunnel hull did in the marsh up by Cedar Bayou. From what I saw with having to lift the motor on the plate, and tilt it out quite a bit to help clear the lower unit, that would tend to eat water pump impellers pretty quickly. No substitute for having a proper tunnel and jackplate setup IMHO. Plus not having the tunnel will promote quick wear on the propeller vs the non-tunnel.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

commtrd said:


> Of course the ability to use a non-tunnel hull would be dependent on the area one is running the boat. For instance, upper TX coast, most of Florida, etc can definitely get away with that. Go to deep south TX in the LLM, a non-tunnel will severely restrict from some of the [much] better fishing areas just due to miles of extremely shallow grass flats. About the only boats that would be able to run with a Chittum tunnel will be an airboat or Mac's boat LOL. Maybe a Curlew or Stilt, but those have their own set of issues.
> 
> Since I fish almost exclusively LLM, I need a tunnel. Just to clarify. However it was pretty amazing what the Chittum non-tunnel hull did in the marsh up by Cedar Bayou. From what I saw with having to lift the motor on the plate, and tilt it out quite a bit to help clear the lower unit, that would tend to eat water pump impellers pretty quickly. No substitute for having a proper tunnel and jackplate setup IMHO. Plus not having the tunnel will promote quick wear on the propeller vs the non-tunnel.


For the record I wasn’t chewing on you, just making a general statement. You know how passionate I am about my tunnels! Haha


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

scout177 said:


> Any of you Texas guys know about these New Water tunnel boats? This ad states boat runs in 1" of water. Does look like a huge tunnel but that is a lot of boat and motor to truly be running in 1" of water.
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2516178


I know everything there is to know about them. Had one for years. Boat will run in exactly 3-1/2” on a hard sand bottom once you get exactly the right prop on it. It will get up in exactly 6-1/2” on the same hard sand and burn the prop doing it. It’s a great Hull. Extremely dry ride. Gets rough-riding in 1-1/2’ of chop. Floats with a light load in 4 with everybody out. Perfect delivery system to get skinny and wade. Poling, the tunnel hulk slap tends to herd fish. Finish out is superb: yacht quality, and seaworthy. Tim is one of the really Good Guys. In the LLM, any meaningful numbers should specify the makeup of the bottom. I’m sure it would run in 1-2” on a mud bottom for a ways


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Naiser 


Stevie said:


> Has there been any discussion on the organization Chuck Naiser spearheaded in Rockport called “Flatsworthy”? Basically a group aimed to get all users of the shallow water and discuss how respective groups impact others. Aim to try to improve use of the sporting resource.
> 
> It sounds idealistic. Any comments from the Rockport crew?


is the Man. Great guy. Uphill fight


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm sorry but if your running a 17' plus boat in sub 3" water you are going to break something. If not yet, soon. It's just newton's law


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike Haydon said:


> I'm sorry but if your running a 17' plus boat in sub 3" water you are going to break something. If not yet, soon. It's just newton's law


What about a 16’9”? Haven’t broke anything yet but I watch where I am going and mark every obstruction I find.
I thought you didn’t know anything about tunnels?


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Smack, I dont know more than I learned from this thread. I just know the speeds it takes to stay on plane and that little water is more than i want to try. You are the man for doing so. Just know you will bend a prop or something. Its inevitable. Not saying g it cant be done. Dont know. Just know it's not for me. Sorry if I offended. Quarantine is getting to me


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

And let's be real. You are under 17'. Lol. I'm laughing, let's dont get too serious on here. It's all in good fun


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m easy going, actually laughing most of the time. I love running skinny when I have to get to back areas. My second favorite thing is running skinny winding creeks at speed.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Not if his prop is entirely above the bottom of the hull. Sticking it in less than it will float is the risk. I'm assuming his skiff will float in 6"-7" unloaded so if your running in 4" and stick it, you'll have some work ahead of you depending on how close deeper water is.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I honestly dont know how this thread got this deep? 1". If you could do it you'd be stuck if you stopped....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> Not if his prop is entirely above the bottom of the hull. Sticking it in less than it will float is the risk. I'm assuming his skiff will float in 6"-7" unloaded so if your running in 4" and stick it, you'll have some work ahead of you depending on how close deeper water is.


I’ve lost water in less than 4” with Ed13 on the bow after Hurricane Harvey in Dunham Bay. I’m glad there was silty mud bottom, we jumped on plane and GTF out and Ed looked at me like I lost my mind. Haha.
I lost water over 4” of sand solo in The Lagoon and got out and pushed it off to deeper water by pushing up and forward on the poling platform. I was dicking around with my GPS and veered across the big shallow opening to Espritu Santo, you know where I’m referring to.
Only once have I run the boat up on the bank while running the creeks going into Mule Slough. I was on slow plane so it wasn’t too rough. Never been towed in yet!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> I honestly dont know how this thread got this deep? 1". If you could do it you'd be stuck if you stopped....


Someday, I will take you to a spot and run -1” oysters exposed for 100+ yards and have you asking how we just ran dry land w/out an airboat. It’s actually quite interesting how physics work when you see them in action!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve lost water in less than 4” with Ed13 on the bow after Hurricane Harvey in Dunham Bay. I’m glad there was silty mud bottom, we jumped on plane and GTF out and Ed looked at me like I lost my mind. Haha.
> I lost water over 4” of sand solo in The Lagoon and got out and pushed it off to deeper water by pushing up and forward on the poling platform. I was dicking around with my GPS and veered across the big shallow opening to Espritu Santo, you know where I’m referring to.
> Only once have I run the boat up on the bank while running the creeks going into Mule Slough. I was on slow plane so it wasn’t too rough. Never been towed in yet!


The water temp was in the 40's that day, negative tide post northern, blue bird sky's...looking back seeing silt without water on it - good times.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

@Boatbrains all I can say is prove it! Lol. But let me get good and drunk first cause that's crazy. As I have said, I didnt say it couldn't be done. I just said I'm gonna float down the river with my dog and kids and still catch fish.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> @Boatbrains all I can say is prove it! Lol. But let me get good and drunk first cause that's crazy. As I have said, I didnt say it couldn't be done. I just said I'm gonna float down the river with my dog and kids and still catch fish.


I will, and you can be sober! I’ll drop you off on the bar and let you walk it from one end to the other then run over it with you standing there. I talk a lot of chit, but this is simple physics and have ran across this same bar many many times to get to fish so I ain’t even sweating it! Give me some time to get better and I will take you! Your ticker’s working good right?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

@Mike Haydon . @Smackdaddy53 knows this guy. Of course this bottom is obviously mud, but still dang impressive.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> @Mike Haydon . @Smackdaddy53 knows this guy. Of course this bottom is obviously mud, but still dang impressive.


He’s the one I’m working with on getting my low water pickup on the market. 
Disclaimer- only mud was harmed in the filming of this video so don’t be preaching!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

My ticker is fine. With all my injuries though I'm more of a trolling motor and spinning tackle kind of guy.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Show me the back end and say a dummy light ain't coming on. I call bs unless that's an airboat


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EdK13 said:


> The water temp was in the 40's that day, negative tide post northern, blue bird sky's...looking back seeing silt without water on it - good times.


The look on your face both times...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Mike Haydon said:


> Show me the back end and say a dummy light ain't coming on. I call bs unless that's an airboat


Nope, if I recall correctly, this guy was running a Honda.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

No kind of water pickup is gonna suck up mud and air and not overheat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> No kind if water pickup is gonna suck up mud and air and.not overheat.


That’s the beauty of physics, you can’t always see what’s taking place! He’s getting water outta that mud!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The look on your face both times...


Look back, cock head, Mac smiling. Look back again, make quizzical grimace, make turn signal motion, Mac full face 'we doin this' smile, shrug shoulders. 10 minutes later: Grab a beer for my soon to be tired friend as he completes pushing Mav through poof mud and sulfur silt. Whilst occasionally chuckling, not me ... him. Good times.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> Nope, if I recall correctly, this guy was running a Honda.


Honda 150 with his 6 blade home made prop. Air cooled with copper tubing inside the floor of the boat like a big radiator


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike Haydon said:


> No kind of water pickup is gonna suck up mud and air and not overheat.


Read above post. Why are you so hard headed boy? We make shit that works!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here’s my jackplate on 3 halfway up running sub 10” maybe 8 in spots before I installed my low water pickup.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Honda 150 with his 6 blade home made prop. Air cooled with copper tubing inside the floor of the boat like a big radiator


So he’s running a mud boat.... not impressed. 


Do that with any conventional water cooled outboard and you’d blow that sucker up before the first cut.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

MatthewAbbott said:


> So he’s running a mud boat.... not impressed.
> 
> 
> Do that with any conventional water cooled outboard and you’d blow that sucker up before the first cut.


Nope. Propped Majek with radiated self contained coil cooling system that had blocked water pickups. Its just a legend now. Guy is an engineer that makes magical things happen. Had a mechanized casting platform on another of his projects.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Here’s my jackplate on 3 halfway up running sub 10” maybe 8 in spots before I installed my low water pickup.


Ah yes, the high temp alarm days.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

EdK13 said:


> Nope. Propped Majek with radiated self contained coil cooling system that had blocked water pickups. Its just a legend now. Guy is an engineer that makes magical things happen. Had a mechanized casting platform on another of his projects.


Not really what I meant. I’d didn’t mean he had a damn GT hanging off the transom... If you have an air cooled or radiator cooled motor it’s not a conventional water cooled outboard.

I’m sure the engineering is impressive but people have been burning mud in similar styled motors for a long time.


Again: do that with a conventionally water cooled outboard and you won’t make it to the first cut plowing mud like that.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Sorry but that's not an outboard. No matter what kind of cooling system you concocted its not in water. And on point with the mud motor coment. Air cooled has nothing to do with a water pickup. Thought we were talking boats. Not macgyver episodes.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Thank you @MatthewAbbott


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Not really what I meant. I’d didn’t mean he had a damn GT hanging off the transom... If you have an air cooled or radiator cooled motor it’s not a conventional water cooled outboard.
> 
> I’m sure the engineering is impressive but people have been burning mud in similar styled motors for a long time.
> 
> ...


He just likes messing with stuff to see if it will work. I thought it was a honda 90.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2020)

Mine is water cooled and I will take any one of ya for a ride as soon as I feel better! That’s a no bs offer for anyone that wants to see for themselves!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> Mine is water cooled and I will take any one of ya for a ride as soon as I feel better! That’s a no bs offer for anyone that wants to see for themselves!


I’m game.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Does it really matter if it was air or water cooled? I think you guys just like to stir the pot for debate...I’m in, let’s go!
I have nothing to prove to anyone and neither does Chuck. We both know we can run a boat, rig our own shit, make our own shit that works as well or better than off the shelf offerings and most importantly catch fish. I need to get back on the water now that project fishing wagon is done so I can feel better about talking fishing!
That video always gets panties in a wad. Too bad there wasn’t a beached manatee for him to run over.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I don’t think anyones panties are in a wad. I thought this thread was about a conventional outboard running in an inch of water. As cool as your buddies boat is it’s just apples to oranges.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MatthewAbbott said:


> I don’t think anyones panties are in a wad. I thought this thread was about a conventional outboard running in an inch of water. As cool as your buddies boat is it’s just apples to oranges.


See post #2 on this thread


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> See post #2 on this thread


my bad yo; carry on


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve lost water in less than 4” with Ed13 on the bow after Hurricane Harvey in Dunham Bay. I’m glad there was silty mud bottom, we jumped on plane and GTF out and Ed looked at me like I lost my mind. Haha.
> I lost water over 4” of sand solo in The Lagoon and got out and pushed it off to deeper water by pushing up and forward on the poling platform. *I was dicking around with my GPS and veered across the big shallow opening to Espritu Santo, you know where I’m referring to.*
> Only once have I run the boat up on the bank while running the creeks going into Mule Slough. I was on slow plane so it wasn’t too rough. Never been towed in yet!


Been there, done that. The boy and I both unassed the boat, picked up the bow enough to spin it around, put the big cooler up on the bow and pushed it like a blocking sled back out the way we came in. Kiddo was giving me shit for getting stuck and I told him it was just part of the deal the way we fish and he better get used to it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Been there, done that. The boy and I both unassed the boat, picked up the bow enough to spin it around, put the big cooler up on the bow and pushed it like a blocking sled back out the way we came in. Kiddo was giving me shit for getting stuck and I told him it was just part of the deal the way we fish and he better get used to it.


Yeah I try not to make a habit out of it. I would love to get back out before absolutely everything shuts down including traveling.


----------

